# Goodbye to our sweet Toby



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Toby.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Toby. I know your heart is broken. The quickness of it all had to be hard.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry you lost Toby,I know how it feels and hope you find peace in all the happy memories of you sweet boy.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Oh my I’m so so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Toby. 

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. When it happens this fast it is such a shock. I don't think we can ever replace them but at some point many choose to continue their legacy by teaching a new pup all that our older pup has taught us.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Toby. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I’m so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. We lost Lincoln this past August to the same cancer. He would have been 11. It seems like I’ve been reading more and more of these sad posts. It saddens me because I worry now, perhaps unrealistically, about our 14 mos old, Bear. Hemangiosarcoma seems to be rearing hits ugly head and I don’t think there’s anything you can do. Just hope and pray yours will live a long, happy life. I know what you are going through. Time will help ease your pain and memories will help you through it.

Lincoln on the left with Bear


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Toby x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It made me very sad to read about your loss of Toby. Sending hugs.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

I lost my Layla to hemangiosarcoma yesterday morning as well.

I know how you feel and it is so very hard. I hope this gets easier. My thoughts are with you. ♥


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope so. ♥


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So very sad for you...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. Sadly, almost all of us know your story personally. I hope when you are able, you will start a thread and share some of Toby's best photos and your favorite stories. Sometimes it helps a little to share those memories with other Golden people. When I lost my first Golden boy this site was a huge comfort to me, just coming here to see the Golden photos. Please know my heart goes out to you. It's so hard.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Toby has passed. It's bad enough when they pass after a long illness--to go so suddenly just adds to the pain. You have our prayers and hugs. We hope you have lots of good memories to help you through the coming days. Having lost 3 Goldens in 7 years, the pain ebbs away slowly--but not the wonderful memories of the precious little time we were able to spend with them. We wish you Peace.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss of Toby. It is incredibly heartbreaking to lose our beloved pups, especially when it is so sudden. I too know the pain as we lost our Callie suddenly without warning last July 2018. It seems impossible to consider that you can get past this and heal but it is possible. I never imagined I could live without my baby girl for a day let alone for the rest of my life. But the pain does lessen. Getting Coco has helped with the pain. Maybe in time you will consider getting another to help ease the pain. No one can replace Toby but another puppy to love sure can make a difference. Wishing you peace and healing.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

tonisaysss said:


> I lost my Layla to hemangiosarcoma yesterday morning as well.
> 
> I know how you feel and it is so very hard. I hope this gets easier. My thoughts are with you. ♥



I am sorry for your loss of Layla too. It is heartbreaking. I have read so many horrible things about this monstrous of a cancer and am so sorry. Wishing you peace and healing.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Toby. It's a horrible thing that took him from you. So many of us have been there and can relive our pain as we think of you. Wishing you peace and lots of good memories during this difficult time.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of sweet Toby


----------



## mgarofano (Feb 18, 2019)

It's not easy for sure. We are all here because we've all experienced that pain one way or the other. My Abby was put down last February and I still talk to her, sing to her, look for her and I feel the same today I did nearly 8 months ago. Someone mentioned the memories eventually get you through the pain and that's true. My wife and I still make jokes and laugh at the goofy things she did and we miss the heck out of her. We had a golden before her (she was almost 12) who lived to 15. 27 years back to back. We have decided not to get another because I cannot go through the pain that awaits us all at the end. But others find relief in moving on to another. You will figure that out over time. We all grieve together here........take care, try to smile and remember the good times.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

I feel your pain. I too lost my girl Eden to that dreaded illness. She passed last year. She lead us to another girl. Who is with us now. We got Paige 5 weeks later after driving 500 miles. Paige was located 400 miles south of where we got Eden.


Eden stopped eating on Monday and was gone on Thursday.


----------



## Randy Averso (Aug 31, 2019)

We had a similar experience with our Jessie about 2 months ago - healthy and then a sudden ruptured tumor we did not know about and we had to say goodbye. We have since adopted a 5-year old retired breeder momma - Ellie - and we are building trust and love in a new way. I wish you all the best - I feel your pain!


----------

